# smell in cc-100 newair. problems problems



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

so i expected there to be a smell from what i've read. it was pretty bad.
i immediately put newspaper in it for 4 days......zero difference.
looked up a cleaning formula:
distilled water
distilled vinegar
baking soda...
sprayed it down and waited a day.......nothing
sprayed it today.......going to wait
tried to buy activated charcoal but could only find activated carbon......which they say is the same thing.
my plan is to wash it down w/ distilled water tomorrow and then add the carbon (which the internet seems to claim is the same thing as charcoal.
will leave the charcoal in it for a few days and see what happens......

but if this does not work i need some other ideas on what to do.
i'm really frustrated the newair does not ventilate their own product before delivery...or even assembly. super jerk off move by them

any suggestions, comments?
thanks!
john


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I just used charcoal bricks my dad had laying around for use in his BBQ.
Worked for my old one.
Good luck.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

If you need help with activated carbon I can send you some in blanket form


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> I just used charcoal bricks my dad had laying around for use in his BBQ.
> Worked for my old one.
> Good luck.


is there anything in charcoal brickettes other than the charcoal? something flammable or a chemical?


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> If you need help with activated carbon I can send you some in blanket form
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


umm. thanks for the offer. what is that going to cost me?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

FluorideInMyWater said:


> is there anything in charcoal brickettes other than the charcoal? something flammable or a chemical?


 No idea. My parents and grandparents both have used regular charcoal bricks for removing smells.
I used a bunch of it under the stairs in the house where the cats peed to remove the smell as well. Put a big pile of it out and it seemed to absorb it.
Once the cat pee smell was gone, gave it a scrub and mop to be sure.
I'm no expert or chemist but, this is my experience.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

FluorideInMyWater said:


> umm. thanks for the offer. what is that going to cost me?


Whatever the shipping cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you bought that thing and it smells like that......I'd return it. If it's out of warranty or can't be returned scrub it down with vinegar and arm n hammer.....lather it up good...let it set up over night...rinse out the next day and keep it open outside until the aroma goes away....and it will but have patience.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Plastic and glue- not a good combo but I have 2 Newairs and took a few days of leaving it open to air and leaving the shelves and drawers outside to solve the issue.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

My CC300 had no smell at all. It smelt like cedar from the shelves and drawers. If you can, return it if you can’t find a solution. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Time with the door open is a godsend. try that for like a week


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

If you can send it back go for it. I have a Whytner 400ct cigar cooler. Its been flawless since day one. No need for 
Air circulation oasis Etc. I only used a small plastic container of distilled water in the bottom for a couple of weeks and took it out. Comes with cedar trays and shelves. Humidity stays between 65-68 constantly. Plug and play turn Key!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

What is the smell? Chemical or organic/mold? 

I agree with above poster that time left open in fresh air will help. Also make sure you thourougly wipe clean the door gaskets. Rubber/foam will hold smells. 

I’d wipe the whole thing down with IPA and leave it wide open outside for a week. 

It it still has issues, have the supplier replace it. The only other source could be in the fan enclosures, but if you open all that up, you may kill any chance of sending it back.


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

i've been running it with activated carbon in it and there is still an odor. now i'm getting confused if what i'm smelling the the humidor or the cedar. the cedar does have an odd smell to it. i took the one shelf that was holding charcoal in a bowl last night and the smell is still there. i'm at a loss as to what to do.
turn it off and just keep the door open?
keep running it w/ activated carbon? (and baking soda)
or call newair and tell them. maybe all three?
i'm really disappointed at the time i'm had to put in to this sucker with all the good reviews.......but maybe it's just me. i have no idea.


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

Ewood said:


> Time with the door open is a godsend. try that for like a week


have not tried this yet. i guess i should, since that's the one thing i have not tried other than hitting it with a hammer


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

ebnash said:


> What is the smell? Chemical or organic/mold?
> 
> I agree with above poster that time left open in fresh air will help. Also make sure you thourougly wipe clean the door gaskets. Rubber/foam will hold smells.
> 
> ...


i wiped it down with vinegar/baking soda/distilled water, then warm soapy distilled water, rinsed again with distilled water.........then got activated carbon pellets as recommended by a poster. left that in 5 days, no difference. the smell to me is like chemical. it's hard to describe what plastic smells like, but that is the closest thing i could equate it too. i washed every inch.

what is IPA? i don't really have a place to put it outside since i'm in an apartment condo the the gardeners come by with blowers that would blow crap into every inch.
i guess i could place it near my balcony so i can close the door if i hear them coming.

i really can't believe that she would ship a product in this condition. zero quality control in my opinion. i just want it to work. i have my sticks in a coolador but it's starting to get hot in vegas so i have to keep the AC on to keep the coolador cool.

maybe i'll call and complain tomorrow.

so what is this IPA??

THANKS IN ADVANCE AND PLEASE ADVISE.
JOHN


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

ebnash said:


> What is the smell? Chemical or organic/mold?
> 
> I agree with above poster that time left open in fresh air will help. Also make sure you thourougly wipe clean the door gaskets. Rubber/foam will hold smells.
> 
> ...


i wiped it down with vinegar/baking soda/distilled water, then warm soapy distilled water, rinsed again with distilled water.........then got activated carbon pellets as recommended by a poster. left that in 5 days, no difference. the smell to me is like chemical. it's hard to describe what plastic smells like, but that is the closest thing i could equate it too. i washed every inch.

what is IPA? i don't really have a place to put it outside since i'm in an apartment condo the the gardeners come by with blowers that would blow crap into every inch.
i guess i could place it near my balcony so i can close the door if i hear them coming.

i really can't believe that she would ship a product in this condition. zero quality control in my opinion. i just want it to work. i have my sticks in a coolador but it's starting to get hot in vegas so i have to keep the AC on to keep the coolador cool.

maybe i'll call and complain tomorrow.

so what is this IPA??

THANKS IN ADVANCE AND PLEASE ADVISE.
JOHN


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have you had anyone else smell it? Did they smell the same thing? Just thinking outside the box. Maybe your smeller is off.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

FluorideInMyWater said:


> so what is this IPA??
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE AND PLEASE ADVISE.
> JOHN


Sorry, Isopropyl Alchohol. I work in semi conductor industry and we say IPA a thousand times per day. Go to Walgreens and buy some 90% isopropyl alcohol. You've already used vinegar and water so that's probably fine.

IPA will neutralize and evaporate very quickly, but if the plastic is leaching chemicals, not much you can do about it other than leave it open long enough to out gas. It's fine if it's in the house but you need to leave it open so whatever is outgasing can escape.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

With all my wine coolers (about 6 now) I have stuffed them all with balled up newspaper for about a week with the door closed when I first got them. Someone told me to do this with the first one I got many years ago and it it absorbs the plastic smells. Been doing it ever since. 


Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## watchesandputters (Apr 20, 2018)

Another thing to try would be open it up, plug it in and run it for at least a couple hours. While I highly doubt this is the case (also not an area of expertise) they may put a small coating of some sort of chemical on some of the electrical components to protect them while they are in warehouses/transport/etc until they are finally plugged in and operating as normal. Had this happen with a slow cooker recently, the gf freaked out and wanted to take it back, sure enough upon second use the smell had disappeared.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

i aired it out for a whole week and it still stinks. this is going on 3.5 weeks.
i thought maybe the activated carbon might not have had enough surface area since it lays flat, so i got some briquittes which give more surface area when you stack them in a big bowl.


i got 2 different bags of charcoal. not sure which to use
1 is trader joes..........98% charcoal, 2% cornstarch. 

the other is stubbs briquettes. says 95% charcoal and 5% vegetable something..........i guess to hold the briquettes together.
which one? if it's all natural then i shouldn't have to worry............i hope. i tried to find 100% but that only came in lump charcoal.....


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

i also posted a really bad review on amazon.com..........not that they care, but here is what i said


"i've had this item for just over 3 weeks now. the SMELL IS HORRENDOUS. i had heard it took a weeks process to get rid of the production smells. I washed it with a mixture of distilled vinegar, distilled water, and baking soda......about 4 times. washed it with distilled water w/ a little soap. didn't help a bit. put activated carbon in it and let it circulate for a week.......AND IT STILL SMELLS. i'll really pissed with this company because they should not be selling a product that you are going to store a "consumable" in and then leave it to the customer to make it healthy enough to put something consumable in. if your product is not ready to use DON'T SHIP IT TO CUSTOMERS!!!!!! it's just basic common sense. if you have to air your humidors out for 2 months and clean then up then you should do it and not make it the responsibility of your customers!!!!!! i have SOOOO FRIGGIN HAD IT WITH THIS PIECE OF CRUD!!!!"


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you considered exorcism? That is one evil wine cooler and I'd probably sell it on Craigslist to someone who lost their sense of smell ...or take it out in the middle of a lake and put bricks in it and throw it overboard. I'd be afraid that thing might be radioactive.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Have you considered exorcism? That is one evil wine cooler and I'd probably sell it on Craigslist to someone who lost their sense of smell ...or take it out in the middle of a lake and put bricks in it and throw it overboard. I'd be afraid that thing might be radioactive.


...I get the feeling it would show up on his front porch the day after sinking.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

i returned the CC-100. i was just soooooo frustrated by it. there may have been some smell from the cedar but i took those out day 1 and put new-paper in it for 4 days.........and then began the full scale cleaning process. the cedar had a weird smell to it, like chemicals.........so after 2 months i just said to myself, "screw it"


i ordered an AW-181 which has more room for less money, and i was planning on ordering drawers from wineadors.com anyways, so the savings i was able to apply to the drawers.


so now i have 100% natural briquettes and my cigars in a Tupperware container b/c there was still a little factory smell. no where near what the CC-100 had. (see picture).


new issue - everything was going great and the humidor was running for 1.5 weeks and then 2 days ago, all of a sudden, there was a wining noise coming from it. it's high pitch and sounds like its coming from a fan inside...like the bearings are bad or something like that. when i set it for lower temperatures the whining increasing a lot but then decreases when i put the temp back at 65. even at 65, i can hear it start to whine while i'm watching TV. 



i don't know if this is just how it is or if this is a defect. i whining might make me go crazy...........or crazier than i already am. let me know if this is your experience with newair wineadors!
thanks in advance


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a CC-300 with nary a problem...bought another a month ago and she's running 5x5...

I wish you better luck this round....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> I have a CC-300 with nary a problem...bought another a month ago and she's running 5x5...
> 
> I wish you better luck this round....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


what R your issues on your 300? did you send it back?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

s


FluorideInMyWater said:


> what R your issues on your 300? did you send it back?


No issues at all. Baking soda washed the plastic, let em air dry and season the wood. So far they are functioning great.


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> s
> 
> No issues at all. Baking soda washed the plastic, let em air dry and season the wood. So far they are functioning great.


 I have a CC-300 with nary a problem

i'm guessing "nary" is a typo.........is that supposed to say "with out any?"

do you hear the fans rev'ing at all or are they completely silent?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

nar·y

ˈnerē/

adjective

informal or dialect form of*not.

"nary a murmur or complaint"



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FluorideInMyWater (Sep 24, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> nar·y
> 
> ˈnerē/
> 
> ...


thanks, i learned a new word! LOL


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

FluorideInMyWater said:


> I have a CC-300 with nary a problem
> 
> i'm guessing "nary" is a typo.........is that supposed to say "with out any?"
> 
> do you hear the fans rev'ing at all or are they completely silent?


The fans will kick up to cool the cabinet. T ypically, each time you open it, expect to hear them. They are not obnoxious, IMO, and back down to levels that you would hear from the cooling fan of a laptop or pc.

It is not going to be completely silent unless you unplug it. Note, there are Puff members that utilize these as a passive system.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------

